# passport stamp scam?



## Dave O'Dottu (Jul 15, 2009)

Two people I know of have gone through the Malaysia-Thai border and found out later that the Malaysia border officials failed to stamp their passport. 

In one case the Malaysian border guards attempted to extract a bribe from the person with their missing chop. 

When he refused to pay a bribe they let him go, but went over to the Thai border guards next door to inform them, the latter not caring a whit. 

Since this has happened twice, does this smell like a scam to squeeze bribes out of travelers?


----------



## doope (Feb 26, 2011)

umm oh yah, though i hear of this more in laos and cambodia (i think) then malaysia who is more rule abiding it sounds like... anyway what border crossing was this?...


----------



## Dave O'Dottu (Jul 15, 2009)

doope said:


> umm oh yah, though i hear of this more in laos and cambodia (i think) then malaysia who is more rule abiding it sounds like... anyway what border crossing was this?...


in one case it was the train border stop on the Bkk to Butterworth train. The town is Padang Besar.


----------

